
Make Demo Videos Great Again - mattiemass
https://medium.com/buglife/make-demo-videos-great-again-d369e46c0f15
======
andrewfromx
i thought this was going to be something about Trump but it's a very well done
video ad promoting an SDK ios devs can include in their project. But rather
than being dry or boring, it's produced hollywood style with BIG voices and
BIG acting. i.e. imagine football players using xcode need a commerial like
this that will actually get their attention. It's unusual because nerds that
use xcode usually don't get marketed to like football players do. TLDR; the ad
asumes their audience is cool where other demo videos kinda assume hey we're
all nerds here so lets get to the point.

